# 8 hp tecumseh engine wont start



## GARAGE MONEY (Jan 24, 2014)

ok here goes .... I rebuilt the carb. its had no spark so I replace the coil points and condenser . set the points to .020 still will not fire has good spark getting fuel in the cylinder .still will not start what am I missing 

please help


----------



## Mr Fixit (Nov 19, 2013)

What is the compression?
Do you have brand new gas in it?


----------



## tuffnell (Dec 1, 2011)

Try another spark plug. Sometimes even a brand new one is defective.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Try a shot of carb cleaner in the plug hole. If it doesn't fire, you should check your points again to make sure the rubbing block is in contact with the cam lobe and that they are still set properly. If you have a good spark and decent compression, it should fire on carb cleaner. MH


----------



## GARAGE MONEY (Jan 24, 2014)

I tried another spark plug already not that. has new gas not sure what the compression is yet it has compression . maybe not enough tho . and I already tried the famous carb cleaner trick lol didn't work 

so I would say everyone here is thinking that my compression is too low...time to go buy a compression tester thanks guys


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

was the spark plug wet at all. Wondering if it has a weak spark.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If you have spark and gas then I think we are thinking you have a valve hanging open.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Getting a compression reading on a Tec can be misleading because they have a compression release. Pour a couple tablespoons of oil down the cylinder to get into the rings and let it soak in a while and try again.


----------



## GARAGE MONEY (Jan 24, 2014)

I hooked up the compression tester pulled it about 4 times and the compression peaks at 65 psi I am leaning towards the valve hanging up but I will try oil in the cylinder also thanks I will let you know how I make out thanks guys


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

65 psi is good enough for start on a Tecumseh engine. What are you using to check for ignition? You have compression and, with fuel down the hole, fuel. A decent spark should give you a pop of some kind. Where you had no spark, and replaced your points, I would make sure you are getting a good spark now. MH


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Spark*

Any chance you either forgot the key on the flywheel or it sheared off?
Had a little 4 HP the other year that it bucked one time while trying to start it. It sheared off the key and the flywheel rotated on the shaft, didn't run too well that way.

Nothing else, check the points as they open and close in relation to the piston and insure it hasn't moved either.


----------



## GARAGE MONEY (Jan 24, 2014)

ok adjusted the points again cause I found that I do not have spark again is it possible I got a faulty coil condenser and points?


----------

